# Çok fena kaptırdım



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know the meaning of this sentence, since "çok fena" literally means "very bad".
Here is more context:

Ha... sanki çarpıldım, hatta sarsıldım
Çok fena kaptırdım, galiba sana aşığım
(Esmer yarim, Burak Aydos)

O benim 17 yaşımın en güzel anıları,kalbim ona hep böyle çarpsın istiyorum. Çok fena kaptırdımyüreğimi,gözlerine...

Greetings
Carlos M.S.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Ha... sanki çarpıldım, hatta sarsıldım
Çok fena kaptırdım, galiba sana aşığım
(Esmer yarim, Burak Aydos)

O benim 17 yaşımın en güzel anıları,kalbim ona hep böyle çarpsın istiyorum. Çok fena kaptırdımyüreğimi,gözlerine

Ah. it's like i am electrocuted, moreover appalled,
Very strikingly I have been caught with it, i think i am in love
( My brunet valentine)

She is the best memories of my 17 years of age, i  like my heart , beating just like this for her forever. I have my heart very heavily caught to your eyes.


----------



## CarlitosMS

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Ha... sanki çarpıldım, hatta sarsıldım
> Çok fena kaptırdım, galiba sana aşığım
> (Esmer yarim, Burak Aydos)
> 
> O benim 17 yaşımın en güzel anıları,kalbim ona hep böyle çarpsın istiyorum. Çok fena kaptırdımyüreğimi,gözlerine
> 
> Ah. it's like i am electrocuted, moreover appalled,
> Very strikingly I have been caught with it, i think i am in love
> ( My brunet valentine)
> 
> She is the best memories of my 17 years of age, i  like my heart , beating just like this for her forever. I have my heart very heavily caught to your eyes.



Thank you very much for your kind help, but what I actually know is the meaning of "çok fena" in both contexts, since "very badly" doesn't make much sense.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

very grimly ( ? )


----------



## Abdulkadir Aygül

In this sentence, "kaptırmak" means "be taken with". Kaptırdım = I have taken with you. And "çok fena", in this sentence, means so much. Finally "(Kendimi) çok fena kaptırdım" = I have taken with you so much.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Isn't "kaptırmak" supposed to come from "çok fena gönlünü kaptırmak" in this case? My Turkish is actually not very good.

Kind regards
Carlos M.S.


----------



## LeBro

CarlitosMS said:


> what I actually know is the meaning of "çok fena" in both contexts, since "very badly" doesn't make much sense.



You can think of it as "terribly" (very much; very badly) in English.



CarlitosMS said:


> Isn't "kaptırmak" supposed to come from "çok fena gönlünü kaptırmak" in this case?



Yes, meaning "terribly head over heels in love". But you can also use "kendini kaptırmak" in Turkish.


----------

